# Wingover's Dämpferhülsen



## blitzfitz (15. September 2010)

Ein Lob muss sein!

Kurz vor dem diesjährigen TT Alpencross (TT Super Dolomiti 2001) hat mir Stefan (wingover) seine selbst produzierten Dämpferhülsen in mein Rocky eingebaut, da die alten ausgeschlagen waren. Jetzt ist wieder einfach alles super. Schön feines Ansprechverhalten. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## j.jekyll (16. September 2010)

Ja, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Habe die Dämpferbuchsen schon seit einiger Zeit in meinen drei Giant Rädern. Haltbarkeit ist echt super und das Ansprechverhalten ist Spürbar besser als mit den orignal Buchsen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkleon27 (16. September 2010)

besseres ansprechverhalten?????????............................schwachsinn

entweder ausgeschlagen oder nicht


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2010)

da muß ich dkleon27 recht geben - wenn die dinger ausgeschlagen sind, haben sie richtig spiel und somit keine erhöhte reibung durch die passung wie im neuzustand. was man merkt, ist, daß nix mehr klappert.

kann man testen, indem man bei ausgeschlagenen buchsen mal den dämpfer ausbaut und den hinterbau von hand bewegt. die reibung dürfte äußerst gering sein, außer es besteht ein generelles problem mit total verrotteten schwingenlagern, komplett gefressenen Buchsen oder verzogenem hinterbau, welcher unter spannung steht. 

dann buchsen tauschen und nochmal von hand bewegen...


----------



## bibi1952 (17. September 2010)

Die Dämpferbuchsen sind klasse.

Kann ich nur empfehlen

VG 
Werner


----------



## wingover (20. September 2010)

dkleon27 schrieb:


> besseres ansprechverhalten?????????............................schwachsinn
> 
> entweder ausgeschlagen oder nicht



Erst überlegen, dann antworten oder ansonsten frei nach Dieter Nuhr (Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...).
Du kommentierst etwas, das du vermutlich gar nicht kennst.
Die haben die Teile im Bike verbaut und sind zufrieden.
Die reimen sich nicht irgendetwas zusammen.

Du kannst aber gerne meine Dämpferlagerung testen und dann etwas dazu schreiben.

Die Dämpferlager sind Bestandteil der Hinterbaulagerung und wirken
sich auf das Ansprechverhalten aus.
Die von FOX verwendeten Teile sind meines Erachtens Mist.
Die sind ja schon im Neuzustand schwergängig und waren bei mir auch nicht sehr haltbar.

Es geht da auch nicht um den Vergleich gebraucht vs neu, sondern die Lagergestaltung.

Ich lasse die Alubuchsen harteloxieren und verwende dazu dann
Kunststoffgleitlager. Deshalb, und durch ein definiertes Lagerspiel
ergibt sich eine geringere Reibung und in Folge ein feineres Ansprechverhalten.

Erst testen, dann meckern.

Viele Grüße
wingover


----------



## Fabian93 (20. September 2010)

Also ich habe die Buchsen+ Kunstoffgleitlager auch verbaut und muss sagen ich bin super zufrieden.
Sind in meinem Bighit verbaut das viel gefahren und nicht geschont wird.
Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich vom Gefühl her eindeutig verbessert, im Vergleich zu den Originalen von Fox verwendeten Teilen halten die von Wingover einiges länger.

Ich kann jedem Kritiker nur empfehlen die "nicht originalen" zu testen
Falls ich irgendwann neue benötigen sollte weiß ich schon welche ich nehmen werde.


Gruß
Fabian


----------



## SCM (22. September 2010)

Ich habe mittlerweile einige Sets vom Stefan für alle möglichen Dämpferkombinationen am Demo.

Der Hinterbau spricht deutlich sensibler an, als mit den originalen Fox/Manitou-Bushings, bei denen man meist schon die Hälfte der Beschichtung beim Einbau rauspresst. Alle Sets wurden individuell auf die Maße meiner Bauteile angepasst und bei einem Buchsenset hat Stefan sogar eine Festigkeitsberechnung für die Achse durchgeführt.

Daher: 

...und ich werde mir für jeden Rahmen wieder Kits von ihm machen lassen, weil sie präziser gefertigt sind und besser arbeiten, als dieser Industriezubehörnepp von Fox und Co., der nur zwei Zustände kennt: Extreme Reibung und kaputt.


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2010)

und was kostet der spaß?


----------



## DJT (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein kurzer Zufriedenheit's-Bericht von mir zu Wingover's Buchsen:

Ich bin jetzt die ganze Saison mit den Buchsen gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden! Das Ansprechen ist meiner Meinung nach besser(es läuft ja auch harteloxierets glattes Alu in einem Igus Gleitlager, nicht wie Original bei mir verbaut eine "rauhe" Stahlachse in dem rot beschichtetetn Fox-Bushing)
Zur Haltbarkeit: Letztes Jahr hab ich vier oder fünf von den Fox-Bushings durchgerubbelt (6,50 im www!) Dieses Jahr hab ich momentan das zweite Igus-Lager drin (2,50 bei Wingover!)
Für ein Lager mit Achse (ähnlich dem Heavy-Duty-Mount-Kit von TFT-Tuned-Shox) hab ich mit Versand 25,50 bezahlt.

Alles in allem also eine top Sache! Besseres ansprechen, längere Haltbarkeit, schnelle Lieferung, gute und nette Beratung 
(es ist auch noch leichter, wobei das nicht ausschlaggebend war bei mir)

Und nein, ich bin kein Bekannter von ihm. Ich hatte nur das ständige Bushing wechseln satt und bin froh was besseres gefunden zu haben und sowas geb ich gern weiter!

MfG DJT


----------



## othu (21. März 2011)

Auch ich möchte kurz berichten:

Ich habe mich von einigen Monaten an Stephan (wingover) gewandt, nachdem ich hier im Forum von seinen Gleitlagern gelesen habe.

Antwort per Mail kam schnell und ausführlich, ich habe dann dort gleich einen Satz für meinen RS Vivid Air bestellt.
Beim Einbauen einige Tage später stellte ich fest, dass ich mich doch glatt vermessen hatte und Stephan die falschen Maße geschickt hatte.
Also erneut Kontakt zu ihm aufgenommen und er bot mir doch glatt an, neue Buchsen zu schicken, ich solle die falschen zurückschicken und ihm einfach das Porto für den Ersatz beilegen!
Zwei Tage später war der nun passende Ersatz da!!

Service at its best!

Einige Zeit später wollte ich meinen Roco Air einbauen und merkte, dass die Hülsen für den Vivid nicht in den Roco passten weil eine Winzigkeit zu klein und daher hatten sie Spiel.
Stephan angeschrieben, und zwei Tage später hatte ich einen Satz passende Hülsen für den Roco (mit der Ansage, sie zurückzuschicken wenn auch zu klein...).


Funktion steht außer Frage, man spürt das sie besser laufen und der Service/Support durch Stephan ist spitze, besser geht es einfach nicht!!!

Grüße
Otot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben_jammin (25. April 2011)

Bei so viel Lob, werde ich die Dinger jetzt auch mal probieren, bevor ich ein Haufen Geld für die kurzlebigen Originale bezahle...


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. Mai 2011)

Auch ich habe bei Stephan  bestellt  Das ging nach einigen  hin und her vonne Details (normal find ich ) ratz fatz und  die Teile waren da 

Der Ein- und Ausbau ging auch schnell über die Bühne ,trotz der simpelen aber super funktionierenden Einbauhilfe 

Der Rest wird sich zeigen


----------



## ben_jammin (13. Mai 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, mit dem für wenige Euro mitgeliefertem Werkzeug war auch das defekte Lager schnell ausgetauscht!! Super Teile!!!


----------



## othom (15. Juli 2011)

Habe ebenfalls die Buchsen von Wingover verbaut, mit Gleitlager im Skeen und Liteville 
und alles Top  super Service


----------



## Mc Wade (15. Juli 2011)

Kann mich ebenfalls den vielen Vorrednern/schreibern anschließen, halten deutlich länger, Ansprechverhalten/Sensibilität besser als die original Lager(DU-Bushings) !
Und das beste ...alles wesentlich günstiger


----------



## Dart (8. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe auch im Frühjahr Wingovers Buchsen verbaut. Haben mich gut durch die Saison gebracht mit ausgiebigen Enduro Touren in Finale, und auch bei uns zu Hause wurde das Bike nicht geschont. Das Ansprechen ist immer noch schön weich und es ist auch kein Spiel zu spüren. Im Winter werde ich mal den Hinterbau zerlegen und einen weiteren Bericht reinsetzen.

Von meiner Seite nur zu empfehlen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wingover (8. November 2011)

Jetzt gibt es auch eine passende Homepage


----------



## Tob1as (15. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön,
sehr kompetente Beratung und jetzt passgenaue Buchsen.

Vor allem mein Konstruktions-Gewissen ist jetzt beruhigt.
Mal sehen wie es sich im Downhillbetrieb macht.

Bilder in meiner Galerie:


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Februar 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Quelle


----------



## sibby08 (22. April 2012)

Die ganzen positiven Eindrücke von Wingovers Dämpferhülsen kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Wenn man ein halbwegs sensibles Gespür hat, merkt gut den Unterschied zu den Originalen. Selbst beim ohnehin schon sehr guten Stumpjumper Hinterbau ist nochmal eine Verbesserung zu spüren.
Vielen Dank und weiterhin Viel Erfolg mit dem Unternehmen.


----------

